# Imprintables Offers New Startup Red 16 x 20 Clamshell Heat Press



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The new Imprintables 16-x-20 inch Red Press (Imprintables Red Press - 16" x 20" | Imprintables Warehouse) is a start-up clamshell heat press machine designed for producing light- to medium-volume jobs, home use, or as a back-up press in case of emergency. 

The Red Press is the most economical heat press available at Imprintables.com and it offers similar features as the Maxx heat press series, but at a fraction of the cost. It has a digital time and temperature control for easy operation. The over-the-center pressure adjustment and upper floating platen provides an even, flat surface for pressing.

The laser-cut steel construction and block rails keep the press stable on work platforms, and its compact size allows for a more open work area. The thick upper platen has a fully circulated heating element with no cold spots so applications are completed in one pressing. 

Imprintables Warehouse is your premier online destination for apparel decorating and sign making equipment and supplies. Their online selection offers vinyl cutters, printer/cutters, Stahls’ heat presses, heat-applied, and sign vinyl materials. For more information, visit www.imprintables.com, or contact them at (800)-347-0068; fax (724)-583-0426; email: [email protected].


----------

